# Trails um Bad Essen?



## poekelz (22. Juni 2010)

Da ich/wir unbedingt mal wieder nach Westen, Richtung Bad Essen fahren wollen (ich hab noch gute Erinnerungen an die Enzianhütte  ) bin ich auf der Suche nach Trails abseits des Kammweges, der Wald ist ja in diesem Bereich, zumindest bis zur L85 recht breit.

Los gehen solls von den Saurierspuren bei Barkhausen, oder vom Grünen See und natürlich soll eine Einkehr bei der Einzianhütte mit eingeplant werden.

Also haut eure Touren raus - Input wanted!

Frank


----------



## dumabrain (22. Juni 2010)

melde Interesse an! ... also an guten Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (8. August 2010)

Wir waren heute mal zu dritt auf Entdeckertour mit Karte (´ne alte TK50) und GPS von den Saurierspuren nach Bad Essen.
Leider haben wir die guten Trails erst auf dem Rückweg gefunden und mussten diese so meistens hochkeulen bzw. auch schieben und tragen, aber für´s nächste Mal wissen wir Bescheid.
Kurz vorm Ende hat und dann doch noch der dicke Regen eingeholt und wurden noch mal ordentlich geduscht.

Aber was am allerschlimmsten war - die Enzianhütte hatte Sommerpause  - Sommer ist ja auch nicht unbedingt die typische Biergartensaison, ja nee is klar.

...demnächst dazu mehr!
Frank


----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2010)

Darf man das hier sagen, dass es einen richtig schönen Single vom Born bis
runter nach Bad Essen gibt?? 

Der sah nämlich gar nicht nach Secret Spot aus....

Trotzdem ist dieser Abschnitt des Wiehengebirges grenzwertig abwechslungsreich, da sehr schmal. Jeden Startpunkt eines Singletrails oder Downhills erlämpft man sich mit z.T. sehr steilen Aufwärtspassagen. Für eine Tour ist es dort allerdings - z.B. mit Ziel Enzianhütte, wenn offen - recht nett.

Weiter Richtung OS ist der Wald dann ohnehin quasi "vorbei". Außerdem regnets da heftig 

wieder trocken
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (9. August 2010)

Wir sollten auf jeden Fall beim nächsten mal den Berg von der Nordseite aus befahren.
Dann können wir die Trails auch mal fahren und nicht nur bestaunen.


----------



## poekelz (9. August 2010)

Im Prinzip wäre es etwa so richtig gewesen:

Saurierfährten, Nordseite Waldrandweg (teilw. schöner Single) vorbei ein Hüsede, Eilstädter Schlucht, dem Hauptweg / Schildern folgen auf den Born. Von dort aus den Trail ("1" / "Schwiegermutterweg") runter nach Bad Essen (L84), weiter zum Aussichtsturm (westl. der L84), hinterm Turm nach Norden runter den Trail (hier müsste mal jemand die Bäume wegsägen, dann könnte man auch die Kicker nehmen) zum Hexenteich. 

Am Kurpark her und dann wieder hoch zur dann hoffentlich geöffneten Enzianhütte.
Rückweg über die bekannte Forstautobahn und den Wittekindsweg (Kammweg) zum Ausgangspunkt.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Sgt.Green (9. August 2010)

Ich glaube bei euch muss ich mich mal einklinken


----------



## Hillseeker (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Männers! Und natürlich Frauen!

Wir sind ein paar verrückte Biker aus dem schönen Bad Essen und kennen die Gegend hier natürlich ziemlich gut und fahren auch regelmässig am Wochenende. Wer Lust hat ruhig mal melden.

Und natürlich ist uns die Enzianhütte äußerst bekannt. Nach manch steilem Abend mussten wir die Trails bergab dann zu Fuss und ohne Licht zurück ins Dorf meistern. Da wäre Helmpflicht auch gut gewesen 

Wie Ihr lesen könnt, steht der Spass bei uns auch im Vordergrund. Denn gute Leistung muss auch immer belohnt werden!

Gruß

André vom HILLSEEKER-MTB-TEAM

www.hillseeker.de


----------



## poekelz (12. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich doch mal gut an!
Hab im Mom kein Auto - ist aber nur temporär, werde mich melden sobald ich wieder mobil bin.


----------



## sv33n (16. Oktober 2011)

Halloa

Ich fahre auch des öfteeren mit Vatern im Wiehengebirge um Bad Essen mit dem  MTB  und auch uns ist die Enzianhütte ein Begriff 

Ich würde mich auch ganz gerne mal bei euch einhaken wo und wann fahrt ihr denn ?


----------



## Jason13 (2. April 2013)

Wie kommst es, dass hier nix mehr los ist  die trails sind immer noch da  und sogar recht interessant  so gibt es hier sogar angelegte Kicker, sowie sogar einen road gap :O  ist alles vorhanden  nur leider recht schwer zu finden  
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall viel und gerne in Bad Essen und auch ruhig mal zum grünen see raus -> heute z.b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (2. April 2013)

Ja schade eigentlich, finde ich auch.

Aber wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird (der Schnee muss weg) und der Biergarten der Enzianhütte geöffnet hat, dann mache ich mal ne Verabredung und bring bestimmt noch ein paar Leutchen mit.


----------



## the_Shot (2. April 2013)

HIER! Interesse anmeld!


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2013)

Da waere ich auch interessiert! Jason vllt. magst ja den Guido machen


----------



## Xeleux (2. April 2013)

Ich wär auch dabei :thumbup:


----------



## Jason13 (2. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Da waere ich auch interessiert! Jason vllt. magst ja den Guido machen



Ja gerne  ich bin immer mitm Kumpel unterwegs und als wir eben die trails unsicher gemacht haben, hat der Schnee gestört 
Aber wenn der weg ist und es warm wird, wieso nicht


----------



## Stefan1201 (2. November 2014)

Würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Kann vielleicht ein erfahrener Biker hier mal auflisten, wann und wo man sich trifft. Also wo feste Treffpunkte in und um Bad Essen sind. Wäre sehr dankbar! Alleine macht es doch nur halb so viel Spaß und einige trails bleiben unentdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (2. November 2014)

Woher kommst du denn? 

Gruß sebastian


----------



## Stefan1201 (2. November 2014)

Aus Bad Essen - Wehrendorf.


----------



## Chrisgoon (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, seit ihr immernoch in der Gegend unterwegs? Habe viel im Internet recherchiert, da gibt's ja viele Beiträge zu Trails in Bad Essen / Rödinghausen / Bielefeld....
Allerdings nix wirklich aktuelles.

Bin nach 2 Jahren Downhill nun auf's Enduro umgestiegen, war viel am Dörenberg / Bad Iburg oder auch mal am Deister unterwegs. Wäre supercool, wenn jemand Tipps für knackige Enduro-Trails hat. Auch Touren, aber eher kurz und knackig als lang und entspannt

Komme aus Oldenburg, würde mir dann, wenn ich mal wieder ein Wochenende in Iburg bin, einen Tag Zeit nehmen, um das Wiehengebirge zu erkunden.

Wetter ist für den Winter ja bombe. Falls jemand die Tage unterwegs ist, schließe ich mich auch gern an
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

LG
Chris


----------

